# MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?



## Geolas (8. März 2013)

*MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Hallo Miteinander,
Ich habe auf Anhieb keinen passenden Thread gefunden, deswegen werfe ich das mal hier rein.  
Ich wollte mir mal BF3 holen und habe die Premium Edition sehr günstig Bei MMOGA entdeckt. 
Nun wollte ich mal fragen was für Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Shop hattet! 
habe nämlich keinen Bock (schon wieder ) über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Hallo habe schon einige Spiele keys dort gekauft, über ebay und mit PayPal bezahlt. Manchmal werden die Daten telefonisch überprüft.  Es gab nie probleme.


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Kann ich bestätigen. Hatte dort noch nie Probleme jeglicher Art. Der Kundensupport ist auch sehr freundlich


----------



## Nostrex (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Ebenfalls keine Probleme gehabt, schnelle Lieferung des Keys nach Zahlungseingang.
Allerdings musst du eventuell eine Personummer durchgeben, oder den perso mailen.
Support allerdings sehr sehr Freundlich und entgegenkommend.
MfG


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Habe meine Premium Edition ebenfalls dort her. Eigentlich kaufe ich nur noch dort, sofern gerade keine Steamsales sind. Es gab noch nie Probleme und läuft alles extrem schnell ab. Keine Minute später hat man den Key im Posteingang.


----------



## Geolas (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Perso könnte Problematisch werden. Ich bin 17...  Ich hab mich umgehört und bisher wurde bei keinem nach nem Perso Gefragt... 
Telefonisch wäre unmöglich, da ich die Telefonnummer nicht angegeben habe und Straße und Postleitzahl auch nicht echt sind... 
Ist das (sehr) problematisch? 
Danke für eure Hilfen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Habe auch bereits einige male dort eingekauft. War immer alles okay.


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*



Geolas schrieb:


> Perso könnte Problematisch werden. Ich bin 17...  Ich hab mich umgehört und bisher wurde bei keinem nach nem Perso Gefragt...
> Telefonisch wäre unmöglich, da ich die Telefonnummer nicht angegeben habe und Straße und Postleitzahl auch nicht echt sind...
> Ist das (sehr) problematisch?
> Danke für eure Hilfen.


 

Ja ist es. Bei mir haben die das erste mal angerufen und mich einige Dinge abgefragt. Umgebungsstrassen ect. Ich habe auch eine Kopie vom Ausweis hinschicken müssen.


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*



Geolas schrieb:


> Perso könnte Problematisch werden. Ich bin 17...  Ich hab mich umgehört und bisher wurde bei keinem nach nem Perso Gefragt...
> Telefonisch wäre unmöglich, da ich die Telefonnummer nicht angegeben habe und Straße und Postleitzahl auch nicht echt sind...
> Ist das (sehr) problematisch?
> Danke für eure Hilfen.


 
Eigentlich nicht. Hatte nie solche Anforderungen von denen gehabt. Selbst als ich keine 18 war konnte ich dort kaufen. 
Meist kaufe ich aber bei g2play.net weil dort manchmal bessere Preise sind und ich das Belohnungssystem besser finde als bei mmoga.
AFAIK bietet G2play immoment sogar die Zahlung mit mehreren Paysafecards an


----------



## Nostrex (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Deine eltern haben doch sicher einen perso rumliegen 
Zur not registier dich halt nochmal auf das alter deiner eltern.
Umgebungsstraßen .. Halt Google maps berreit 
Anders werden die das auch nicht machen.
Ich wurde danach nicht gefragt (straßen)
MfG


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Das wäre imho Betrug.


----------



## Geolas (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Naja. In dem Fall lasse ich es glaube ich lieber. Es ist zwar mehr als ärgerlich, aber was solls. Irgendwann kriege ich das Game schon in die Finger.


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*



Geolas schrieb:


> Naja. In dem Fall lasse ich es glaube ich lieber. Es ist zwar mehr als ärgerlich, aber was solls. Irgendwann kriege ich das Game schon in die Finger.


 
Ein anderer Shop wie bereits erwähnt wurde. Kannst es ja bei mmoga probieren


----------



## Geolas (9. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

Naja, ausprobieren könnte hier schwer werden. 
Macht der andere Shop Alterüberprüfungen?


----------



## Robonator (9. März 2013)

*AW: MMOGA - Vertrauenswürdig?*

g2play? Nein.


----------

